# Thanksgiving Noms!



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

What did your pack get?

So far Flip and Jack had turkey necks and pork kidney.

Share!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Turducken. It's tradition in these parts, and my pup is fast asleep after her big breakfast.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I was happy to find LARGE packages of necks, wings and butts (tails) pretty cheap at the store. We've got enough food for two weeks for under $10! Tanis is sooooo happy with his turkey noms he can't stop smiling and playing with me. He's even snuggling the kitties!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

About 20 pounds worth of pork, one of their favs! And a 10 pound bag of chicken quarters! Figured it was a gorge meal day for them as well as us LOL


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Turducken. It's tradition in these parts, and my pup is fast asleep after her big breakfast.


Dumb question...what is turducken?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Dumb question...what is turducken?


It's a chicken inside a duck inside a turkey. All cooked together. I have never tried one, but would love to! They look so good!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Over here the excitement was caused by llama....and lots of it (with half a chicken back). :biggrin:

The humans are getting some turkey and prime rib...yum. :smile:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Well since my family doesn't eat the neck, tail, or organs, they were all snatched and given to the doggies. Well they only got a teenie bit of organ but they had everything else . They were very happy about that.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, we actually had our Thanksgiving last Sunday so the dogs got the goodies from inside the bird plus a little extra turkey necks. 
Today they just got Duck necks, nothing special but they are lovin playing in all the fresh snow that started dumpin again last night.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Nothing special, in fact we are deserting them and going to a family member's house without them.
Max is getting venison bits and pork, Artie is getting kibble but he snagged 3 raw green beans too.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am working the late shift today, so no Thanksgiving meal for me. My dogs get a light meal in the morning. They each got a chicken thigh. I think I'll leave a turkey leg for each tonight since it'll be easy for the hubby to feed. The cats all had a Thanksgiving breakfast of those tiny canned shrimp. The ferals all got canned food and tuna. Grizzy is my only cat who will eat raw. She got turkey and chicken bits mixed with the shrimp. I made up extra since she is getting spayed tomorrow. I want her to have something extra yummy to have at the hospital.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, Tanis got some Vegan noms at a big potluck celebration at the park today. I know I'm a contradiction to most people being vegan myself but feeding my dog raw meat. Though there was no meat, he was in absolute heaven at the event with all of the fun people, children and other dogs to play with. He also enjoyed getting sweet potatoes, green beans and pumpkin goodies that he doesn't normally get!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Hannah had a turkey quarter and scrapes from our meal. :smile:


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanksgiving was saved by the turkey cooker! My BIL gave me the raw giblets for the dogs. Max will get turkey after all, neck, gizzard, heart and liver - just a day late.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

My boys had beef ribs for dinner, it's their favorite.

Well, everything is Jack's favorite, but beef ribs seem to be Flip's number one. 

Well, that's aside from the big new york strip he had for his gotcha day. 
He's not spoiled.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> Well, that's aside from the big new york strip he had for his gotcha day.
> He's not spoiled.


Nope, doesn't sound spoiled to me at all. Neither is Lucky. It's very normal for her to get part of my filet mignon. :biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

We did our thanksgiving in OCT:biggrin:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Well the plan was to top some of his raw dinner with a few scraps of white meat from the turkey. But we are down in GA with the in laws for the holiday and my mother in law decided to sneak him wayyyy too much turkey after seeing how much he liked it. Needless to say, today he has cannon butt, despite me warning her it would happen if she kept feeding him :frown:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Well we WERE going to have raw turkey and bones but since that post by Rachel quoting the ASPCA warnings about raw turkey and bones, I was petrified to feed it to them and have them get salmonella.

So they had raw pork ribs and raw pig tail instead.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

Well, Bailey and Barnum, the t-u-r-k-e-y-s, were stuffed on Thanksgiving Day. Other than my hubby being a little bullheaded things went smoothly. Hubby thought he should just leave the food out even if they didn't finish it.  Not such a good idea.

A 14 pound turkey was shared between two puppies who thoroughly enjoyed their raw turkey meal. My hubby cut off the wing tips thinking they weren't a good eat. Next he'll know to just gut it and leave the rest.

Bailey grabbed the turkey neck, his first. He loved it. Barnum grabbed the entire turkey by the hindquarter and dragged it over to his spot. I think he had designs on that turkey. I tossed it back into the center of things and Bailey grabbed it and started gnawing away. He even growled at Barnum when he approached. I've never seen Bailey do that before. Maybe it was like fresh kill? Who knows. Interesting reaction.

After Bailey finished he walked away and I tossed the bird into Barnum's feeding spot, a kennel. He ate part of a wing, a breast, and a hindquarter. Then he walked away.

Since the turkey was left out, Bailey thought he needed to gorge himself some more. He finished it off. I thought before this point it should've been refrigerated. But my hubby insisted that it was perfectly fine to let Bailey finish it off.  It wasn't. Bailey gorged himself and was too full. For a few minutes afterward, Bailey acted as if he was going to barf. He never did though.

Both pups didn't play at all after eating. We made them rest for 2.5 hours before they could go out in the yard together. They had no desire to do anything but lay on the front porch.

Both pups had dinner tonight and that's it for today. Neither one even hinted they were hungry until this evening. They were stuffed to the gills, no wings, no, uh... ribs. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we went on a spa vacation and left our dogs home with their groomer.

when we got back, they got turkey gizzards and lamb trachea.....


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

A spa vacation!! I am jealous


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> A spa vacation!! I am jealous


so were the dogs, when we told them LOL


----------

